# $1 whisker shrimp at Petco!



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

I was at Petco today looking for a bottom feeder to eat all of the leftover 
food that my betta never eats, and I came across a tank that had several whisker shrimp in it for only a buck! I asked the fish department guy if they 
get along well with bettas, and he said that they should do just fine. Not that 
I don't trust his opinion... but... I was wondering if anyone else has ever heard about these little fellers and if they know anything about them being housed with bettas?

Because they were only a dollar, I decided to buy two of them and hope for 
the best. They are doing fine so far and my betta has only flared at them. 

Any info on these little guys would be great!


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

There shouldn't be a problem with having them in there I've heard of people putting snails algae eaters and blue lobsters in there so I'm pretty sure it's ok as far as I know I would google and do some research on it as we'll though.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

What would be a tank minumum for them...?

I wouldn't mind 2 for my sorority...


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

they are pretty much the same thing as ghost shrimp, but can be a more aggressive variety of them.

Keep a close eye on them as they may get ballsy with the betta.

Shrimp dont need much room, in a 10 gallon, without any other tank mates you could easily have like 35-40 without any issues because their bioload is so low *or atleast it is with most "dwarf" shrimps* -- I'd say as long as you arent already near full stocking capacity you could easily do a few for the sorority..if they work out with your male.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> they are pretty much the same thing as ghost shrimp, but can be a more aggressive variety of them.
> 
> Keep a close eye on them as they may get ballsy with the betta.
> 
> Shrimp dont need much room, in a 10 gallon, without any other tank mates you could easily have like 35-40 without any issues because their bioload is so low *or atleast it is with most "dwarf" shrimps* -- I'd say as long as you arent already near full stocking capacity you could easily do a few for the sorority..if they work out with your male.


Hmmmm seeing as they are aggressive, it'd be a terrible idea to put them in the 3 gal with my baby xD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

They aren't always aggressive, it's just that there are a lot of shrimp that end up being called bamboo & ghost shrimp when they really aren't...
I'd research them a bit


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

xxPebbles The Bettaxx said:


> There shouldn't be a problem with having them in there I've heard of people putting snails algae eaters and blue lobsters in there so I'm pretty sure it's ok as far as I know I would google and do some research on it as we'll though.


If you put any sort of crayfish, crab, or "lobster" in with your betta, you are probably going to end up with a dead fish - unless it is a very large tank (which it should be, considering blues need 20 gallons) with lots and lots of planting (but then the crayfish or lobster is likely to ruin the planting, so ...)

+1 to aemaki on the whisker shrimp. Most shrimp sold as "whisker shrimp" are a species of clawed _Macrobrachium_ and are extremely territorial and aggressive. Considering they can also grow to 2-3 inches, I'd be very careful putting them with a betta.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree with Tekk. My only experience with such "monsters" is with my Dwarf Mud Crab. He is the size of a dime. He was the first in my larger fully planted tank. (after cycling for a month+) I then later added Neon Tetras, then Zebra Danios, then Harlequin Rasboras. They all got/get along fantastically. After a month with his tank mates, one morning I spotted the tail-end of a Neon. I then counted fish and a second was missing. 
He always had his "space" under his driftwood. I then moved him to my smaller Shrimp tank (blue pearl) with three inhabitants. He again had his under driftwood "space" He was eyeing them and getting brazen again, so now he is in his own time-out 1 gallon bowl. All are heated and filtered and fully planted. 
(Crab's is not filtered) A friend named him "crabby Patty" They are all little monsters!! HA 
Disclaimer:they can't help it


----------



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

after about 12 hours of having them in the tank with my male, they all seem to be getting along nicely! My batta has swam up to them and vice versa and they dont bother the other at all! At my LFS, there were several one inch whisker shrimp, and one 3 inch shrimp. I got 2 of the one inchers with hopes that they would be less aggressive then a full grown one. They are cleaning my tank fantastically and I love them so far!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

BriGuy said:


> after about 12 hours of having them in the tank with my male, they all seem to be getting along nicely! My batta has swam up to them and vice versa and they dont bother the other at all! At my LFS, there were several one inch whisker shrimp, and one 3 inch shrimp. I got 2 of the one inchers with hopes that they would be less aggressive then a full grown one. They are cleaning my tank fantastically and I love them so far!


Just watch them, because they generally attack fish when the fish are sleeping, unless they are slow moving fish.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmm as cute as they sound, I think I'll pass c:

Plus, I'm waiting on my otos to get better before I do anything :/


----------

